# Paper packaging suggestions??



## Soapsugoii (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi guys, so my soaps are going to be in an art walk type thing in October and I new to get some simple packaging sorted. I'm thinking parchment paper of some type. I've looked around google and I'm confused at all the options. Does anyone have a favorite supplier they purchase from? I'm looking for a darker paper, like black or charcoal colored. Lemme know if you have a favorite I should check out, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Soapsugoii (Aug 28, 2012)

Oops! Need to get, not new to get  yay iPhones


----------



## Hazel (Aug 29, 2012)

Do you mean the parchment cardstock like what is used for scrapbooking? If so, I've seen dark colored paper at Joann's Fabrics in the scrapbook area. It seems like Joann's has frequent sales so you might want to check them out. If you're not near a Joann's, your local craft store might have the same paper.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 29, 2012)

Here are 2 of my favorite wrapping paper vendors:

PaperMart

and NashvilleWraps

IrishLass


----------



## moosie (Sep 2, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Here are 2 of my favorite wrapping paper vendors:
> 
> PaperMart
> 
> ...



ooh love papermart! thanks for sharing the links


----------



## Lindy (Sep 2, 2012)

Those are two of my favourites as well.  The only problem with Papermart is that send to Canada using a courier which incurs an additional $40 for brokerage fees. :evil:


----------



## moosie (Sep 2, 2012)

thats crazy, $40

actually after checking out both I like Nashville wraps better, they have a whole section of eco friendly packaging!!


----------



## Soapsugoii (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the links! They have some awesome options


----------

